# beckhoff, wago oder B&R



## asba2013 (3 März 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,
wir wollen in unserer Firma ein Schaltschrank bauen.
Wir wissen aber nicht welche Automatiesierung systeme für uns besser ist (Preis und Kompatibel mit Labview).
wir wollen spannung ( bis 50 V) und Temperaur messen.

Danke

Grüße
Abdel


----------



## MasterOhh (3 März 2014)

Beckhoff + Labview funktioniert schonmal. Passende Klemmen zum Messen von Spannung (Multimeter Klemme) und Temperatur (Thermoelement oder RTD Klemmen) gibts auch. Der Preis hängt davon ab welche Steuerung ihr haben wollt.
Ob man mit Labview auf Wago und B&R Steuerungen zugreifen kann, weis ich nicht. 
Die Preise kann man auch erst vergleichen wenn ihr wisst was für Komponenten ihr benötigt.


----------



## harry52 (4 März 2014)

WAGO und Labview geht. Welche Aufgabe soll der Schrank erfüllen? Wenn es um Applikationen der Gebäudetechnik/Gebäudeautomation geht, würde ich WAGO empfehlen, da die umfangreiche Softwarebausteine und Tools dafür haben.


----------



## asba2013 (4 März 2014)

harry52 schrieb:


> WAGO und Labview geht. Welche Aufgabe soll der Schrank erfüllen? Wenn es um Applikationen der Gebäudetechnik/Gebäudeautomation geht, würde ich WAGO empfehlen, da die umfangreiche Softwarebausteine und Tools dafür haben.


wir wollen spg, Strom und temperatur messen für  Autoindustrie .
wichtig ist das preis/kanal, einstellbarer messberich, kanalzahl, Modulvielfalt


----------



## asba2013 (4 März 2014)

wir müssen spg, temp, strom messen. wir brauchen ein basissystem wo wir die einfache messungen machen können.
wichtig ist Kanalzahl, Modulkvielfalt, einstellbarer Messbereich, Preis/kanal.
wir haben für die hochwertige messungen für PXI von NI entschieden.


----------



## netvoice (5 März 2014)

Hallo asba2013,

freilich ist es auch möglich mit B&R eine Lösung zu finden ...
Eine Verbindung LabView zur B&R Steuerung ist über OPC classic oder OPC UA möglich.
Für Temperaturmessung stehen verschiedene Module (X20ATxxxx) für verschiedene Sensoren (Widerstandsmessung PT100 / PT1000 und Thermoelemente) zu Verfügung.
Für Spannungsmessung 50VDC werden Spannungsteiler benötigt. X20AIxxxx messen in einem Spannungsbereich von +/- 10VDC bzw. +/- 11VDC.
Auch für die Strommessung hat B&R Module parat. Ev. trittst Du einfach mit B&R in Kontakt um die Möglichkeiten auszuloten, auf der B&R Homepage - Standorte findest Du bestimmt ein
B&R Office in Deiner Nähe.

Gruß
netvoice


----------



## trinitaucher (5 März 2014)

Bei Beckhoff brauchste eigentlich nur nen PC mit der TwinCAT-Software in Ausbaustufe "IO", und dann per Koppler die Klemmen anschließen. Auf das Prozessabbild greift man mit der kostenlose ADS-Schnittstelle zu:
http://infosys.beckhoff.com/index.php?content=../content/1031/tcsample_labview/html/tcsample_labview_overview.htm

Mit den BEckhoff-Klemmen kannst du bis 30V DC direkt messen: http://beckhoff.de/default.asp?ethercat/el3061_el3062.htm (Sondervariante -0030)

edit:
Gibt sogar eine Multimeterklemme: http://beckhoff.de/default.asp?ethercat/el3681.htm
Damit könntest du Strom und Spannung mit einer Komponente messen.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (5 März 2014)

asba2013 schrieb:


> wir wollen spg, Strom und temperatur messen für  Autoindustrie .
> wichtig ist das preis/kanal, einstellbarer messberich, kanalzahl, Modulvielfalt



Üblicherweise sind die Kunden in der Autoindustrie sehr penibel, was die Auswahl der Komponenten angeht.
Gibt es keine Vorgaben???


----------



## asba2013 (5 März 2014)

ne es gibt keine vorgaben, manchmal müssen wir einfache messungen machen, deswegen brauchen wir eine billige lösung


----------



## asba2013 (5 März 2014)

hat jemand erfahrung mit B&R?


----------



## bits'bytes (5 März 2014)

Hallo,
meinst du jetzt in Verbindung mit LabView ?

Da weiß ich leider nichts dazu. Bezüglich Preis/Module bist du bei B&R jedenfalls gut mit dabei (Vielfältig, ...).

Ich wollte dich auch noch auf PLTrend aufmerksam machen.

Kommt natürlich darauf an was am Ende des Tages rauskommen soll, wenn ihr hochprofessionelle Messprotokolle automatisch erstellen wollt passt das Programm nicht so gut.

Wenns aber ev. darum geht eine Vorab - Analyse zu machen könnte es eine Überlegung Wert sein da sehr flexibel einsetzbar. Funktioniert mit B&R Steuerungen.

(gut gut, gehört jetzt eigentlich in die Werbung )

BG
BB


----------



## trinitaucher (5 März 2014)

@ bits'bytes:
Was außer einer Oszilloskopfunktion kann das PLTrend noch?

Von Beckhoff gibt's das Scope: http://beckhoff.de/default.asp?twincat/te1300.htm. 
Ist in der Basisvariante sogar kostenlos.


----------



## bits'bytes (5 März 2014)

Hi trinitaucher
da ich diesen Thread nicht kaputt machen will und es nicht direkt dazupasst, verweise ich hierher : 

http://www.sps-forum.de/werbung-und...rend-b-r-pvi-messdatenerfassung-diagnose.html

Ich kenne das Beckhoff Programm nicht daher fällt es mir schwer den Vergleich zu machen. Gerne fasse ich die Funktionen von PLTrend in Naher Zukunft noch mal zusammen und sind dann im besagten Thread zu finden.

BG
BB


----------



## trinitaucher (5 März 2014)

Schau mal hier: http://multimedia.beckhoff.com/webinar/Webinar_TwinCAT_3_Scope/default.htm


----------

